# New Brakes?



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I searched previous threads and couldn't find anything to help. I am looking for a new set of rotors and pads, front and back. My last sets are SO warped it's scary to even think about braking. Can anyone point be in the right direction for some nice aftermarket rotors and pads?


----------



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

I ordered some Decela rotors direct from Baer Brakes. After being backordered for 2 months I couldnt wait any longer and I went to Autozone and got the Duralast rotors and Duralast ceramic pads. They are just fine.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Long time no see. If you want to spend some coin try Powerslots, DBA and another one I cant think of right now. Pads Hawk, EBC, ect..I got a set of EBC Yellowstuff on my car now that I'm trying out had one track day on them so far and I like them. I'll post up more in the morning.


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

i just got my DBA 4000's going to put them on today i will let you know what i think of them


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome back,

I run EBC rotors and yellowstuff performance brakes on my service vans and pickups that were burning thru OEM brake pads. I've had no problems since changing, here are the EBC part numbers for our GTOs.

2004;

Redstuff Pads, Front DP31721C, Rear DP31711C
Yellowstuff Pads, Front DP41721R, Rear DP41711R
3GD EBC Sport Rotor, Front GD7298 per pair, Rear GD7300 per pair.

2005 & 2006

Redstuff Pads, Front DP31162C, Rear DP31711C
Yellowstuff Pads, Front DP41162R, Rear DP41711R
3GD EBC Sport Rotors, Front GD7299 per pair, Rear GD7301 per pair.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks. I think i'll just bight the bullet and spend some money on the EBC stuff. I drive too much like a maniac to get another cheap set.


----------



## rwilson831 (Aug 23, 2004)

04 PONTIAC GTO F&R Slot Drilled Brake Rotors & Pads: NL015882 BrakePlanet
these are what i replaced mine with.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

The EBC Yellowstuff pads for the GTO is more of a "race" pad, they work very well on the street. They do have along bed in period that you should follow, instuctions are on their website. This pad is not a low dust pad, mine are still in the bed in process and still give off quite abit of dust. The pads will squeal alot for the first stages of bed in. Mine don't do much as when they were new, got alittle bit of noise when I got heat in them on the track during a haul down thats about it.


----------



## catalina421 (Jan 22, 2009)

My '04 came with harrop that the previous owner put on, they are great and flashy but now its time to get new pads and of course theres maybe 2 distributers in the US, and they are backorderd. I would like to convert to something better than stock and easier to replace than harrop.


----------



## v8newb (Jul 2, 2008)

I upgraded my fronts to EBC redstuff- 300+ miles and the rotors still aren't ready for full bedding.

They are long to break in and it's hard to keep off it, but I'll bet that the stopping power will be great for me since I "go fast" very often.

I'm also changing my fluid to Motul RBF600.....now I just need to find some rear rotors.....


----------



## SLO 6-OH (Mar 20, 2009)

*Complete Baer Brake Kit - 14" Front & 13" Rear*

I'm selling a complete Baer brake kit. It works great and is in perfect working condition. I wanted to go with the stock 17" wheels, so I had to get rid of the big brakes.

The entire kit is for sale on ebay. It is a 100% complete kit and ready to bolt on. If you have any questions, pm me or call me at 540-457-0711.

Thanks,
Dean

eBay Motors: 05-06 GTO Baer Brake Kit - 14" & 13" Rotors w/ Calipers (item 220380538126 end time Mar-28-09 20:39:55 PDT)


----------

